# Help with S2900



## MEZIESKY (Jan 19, 2010)

My surgeron was speaking with another Dr. and he said he uses S2900 for: Surgical techniques requiring use of robotic surgical system. He sayes he uses the robotic assist with Ventral Hernia repair. Any thoughts on this ? Is there somewhere to look up more of a description of the code?
Thank you for any assitance.
Marie


----------



## rlcohen76 (Jan 19, 2010)

S2900 is a HCPCS level II code, it is used in addition to the primary procedure code to let the insurance company know that a robotic assisted device was used. There is no reimbursement for this code, it is for imformation purposes only. Also, many carriers do not recognize the S code.

A robotic assisted procedure should be billed with the laparoscopic procedure code that best fits. 
The only codes that specify the use of a robot are in patient codes in the 17.41-17.49 range. 

Hope this helps!


----------

